# Aftermarket Side Graphics?



## Gyrfalcon84 (Jun 12, 2004)

Just had some body work done on my HB and lost the side decals. Was wondering if there is anyplace that sells aftermarket decals for the HB, or is the dealer the only place i can buy them?


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Didn't the body shop have a source?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

check with the body shop, check online or have someone paint them on $$$$
you can find places that will custom make decals for you...


----------



## Chango (Aug 13, 2009)

Pull them off the other side and make up your own.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 30, 2009)

This site sells aftermarket versions:
Nissan Stripes - Discontinued oem factory stripe kits, logos, graphics and decals.

There are other sites that may have the OEM decals. You will want to search for the Hardbody Stripe Kit.

EDIT: Courtesy Parts has the OEM stripe sets.
http://www.courtesyparts.com/hardbo...979-accent-stripe/-c-5388_5389_5557_5561.html


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

nice post ... very cool..


----------



## Gyrfalcon84 (Jun 12, 2004)

I actually had the body work done by a family friend who does work on the side. He knew a guy that could make some custom ones for a lot of money but I'm poor. Josonm, that site was exactly what i was looking for. Thanks for the info!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

just for grins... check with your local dealer to see if they are still available and the price... I thought they where cheaper (oem) than that site


----------

